# Makeup + my Korean girl crush celebrity (music video)



## renoir (Jan 4, 2011)

Hwangbo - I'm Still Beautiful

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=k0NeTivks1w#t=96shttp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=k0NeTivks1w#t=96s

  	Enjoy and comments, please!


----------

